# Still Chili Weather



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

CHILI : My secret recipe , but I won't live long enough for it to benefit me .

1lb ground Sirloin or Ribeye
( Can substitute ground Venison )
1/2 lb ground unspiced sausage
__________________________
Beans - 2 cans light red kidney 1 can white kidney
1 can pinto 1 can Bush's red label
1 Bottle of V8 . ( may not use whole bottle - about 2/3 )
2 cans Rottel tomatoes w/green chiles
1 can crisp sweet corn
1 green pepper sliced long
1 small or med. onion
3 large cloves garlic
__________________________
3 tblspn chili powder ( or more to taste )
1 tblspn sweet basil 2 tblsp parsley flakes
1tspn course ground black pepper Crushed red pepper ( you decide
2 heaping tblspn brown sugar . how much )
1 half cup of red wine______________________________-
While you brown the meat rinse all the beans and throw in large pot . Don't drain the tomatoes . At the same time cook the onion and garlic in butter on medium heat till the onions are clear . Pour wine over onions while hot . Drain the meat and put in pot with everything else .
Add the chili powder and brown sugar and stir in .Add other spices , cover and heat on medium heat for 30 min. Try not to boil to high . Uncover and stir , then leave on simmer for another 45 min . 
___________________________________________________
We make this up at home and take it to camp in the cooler . Really tastes better the second day . Don't forget the CORN BREAD ! mmmMMMM !


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks.. that sounds like it might be good..


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

You get all your stuff laid out in front of you and throw away the cans as you go ( less clutter ) and it's easy .


----------

